# Pouch for pellets - Kydex?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Someone challenged me to make a slingshot that shoots shotgun pellets.

Of course I know that this has been done already, and a long time ago (there was even a commercial product). But with my powerful slingshots, I think I can hurl a large amount of lead pellets, far more than it was possible with the previous models.

Now I was thinking to use Kydex for the pouch. Kydex is a material that is often used for knife sheaths, it can be formed when hot and then it stiffens as it cools, holding the form.

This video shows how it is processed:






Seems easy enough.

Now my idea is to make a pouch just like Saunders, only from Kydex and shaped for a lot of pellets.

The cups would hold the shot, and there would be a little "funnel" on the top so you can load the pellets comfortably.

The joint in the middle of the pouch would be weakened just enough to make the pouch foldable in the middle.

This could probably work for regular lead/steel balls as well!

What do you think? I do see some danger from the pouch beeing hard, but then again the Saunders pouch is hard, too.

Jörg


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Jörg, think you went the wrong way, the double pocket pouch will just scatter the pellets more than you might want. I have made shot pouches just by folding the pouch and taking a stitch on each side about 1/8 inch from the fold. You can make a shot shell by lining a thimble with a single ply of Facial tissue (like Kleenex) (most are made up with two plies) and tying it off with a thread. I have used this method with success; however the small shot does not have much killing power. I have also used this method with sand to shoot kill wasp. The shot just explodes out of the tissue when shot. -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The Blackhawk by ASC had a pouch molded into the bands very much like the one you designed, and the old Wham O instructions were pretty much spot on with what Tex said about putting a stitch in the pouch so both methods seem to be do-able.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

The preferred way to shoot several projectiles is to use a slightly larger pouch and put the pellets in the corner of a plastic bag or inside a paper cube. The pellets will leave the cube in mid-air due to its higher wind resistance. This is the only way known to me not to launch the pellets all over the place.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe the Kydex pouch isn't such a bad idea, if combined with the "tissue wrap" method?

As I like the Saunders pouch, I wanted to try to make one myself anyway. Just for bigger ammo.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Kydex huh? I'll have to check that stuff out. Looks real interesting not only for pouches but for a lot of other crafts too! Cool! Thanks, Flatband


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is what we use to do for shotgun birds with catty here in Italy in my (far) youthness. 
1) Drop some pellets (small balls) in small single sheat piece of paper (neswspaper whorks very well). 
2) Twist the surplus paper (just like charm's wrapping). 
3) Soack the whole thing in whater with some corn flaws, or any other kind of very mild glue: coccoine whorks well. 
4) When dry you must cut the twisted part as near as possible at the paper pouch with the pellets in, letting a small opening but not big enaught to have pellets slipping out. 
Shooting this "sweet"projectiles with the small opening facing the forks will make ithem act like a parachute. The paper sheat will open for the effect of the air after a few meters, the pellets will continue theyr letal fly.
Believe it whorks.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Kydex is addictive!







I made my own press by buying two pieces of foam (12x12x1) from these guys and cutting out two pieces of 1" plywood to match. Some people clamp the pices of wood together while the kydex sets up, but I just stand on mine.







I also get my kydex and other small parts from them. Very good company to deal with. I've made several knife sheaths, belt hangers, and assorted other items. If you're gonna work with kydex, I'd say the two items you shouldn't skimp on or try to substitute for are the pieces of foam and a good quality heat gun. Others have tried various other types of foam with varying degrees of success, but the specially made stuff isn't super pricey to begin with and works awesomely. Some will say the heat gun isn't necessary, since you can heat the kydex in a regular or toaster oven, but I've found the heat gun makes things several orders of magnitutde easier, since the kydex starts to cool and harden very quickly. By applying the heat gun, you have far more time to get things situated in the press just right, etc.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've used the corners of plastic bags, tissue paper,balloon ends and cupped pouches,but like Bill said,for short range and not too much power,the BB spread isn't bad, longer range,tighter pattern more power, I was never able to find it. Give it a go Joerg. With your skill I would love to see what you come up with! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know how thick the Saunders pouches are, but the potential problem with kydex is the thinnest I've ever seen is .06" (1.5mm). This is the stuff I use, and even at this thickness it's very rigid.


----------



## matthewt (Apr 17, 2010)

i once saw some pictures basicly two metal plates with a hole drilled in just a bit bigger than a 10mm ball bearing then put the bearing in the pouch and clamp it in the plates to make a cup shape ill try find a link : this is my way its perfect http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/how_to_form_a_pouch_about18.html id give it a go


JoergS said:


> Someone challenged me to make a slingshot that shoots shotgun pellets.
> 
> Of course I know that this has been done already, and a long time ago (there was even a commercial product). But with my powerful slingshots, I think I can hurl a large amount of lead pellets, far more than it was possible with the previous models.
> 
> ...


----------

